# My Gear Head wireless mouse quit working



## misskitty287 (Sep 2, 2010)

I have been using this mouse for about 4 months and it has worked fine. Now it only works if it is right next to the USB device that came with it. I have changed the batteries twice and press the button on the bottom of the mouse and I have checked the drivers...it says they are working properly. I don't know what else to do, dose anyone have any suggestions?? 

I have a Gear Head MP2100BLU Wireless Optical Mouse
My operating system is XP

Help me please :4-dontkno

Thanks in advance,
Misskitty287


----------



## Prophet (Oct 24, 2004)

check the ir lenses on both devices for scatches or dirt/oil buildup. try a different usb port. Think of any new home appliances that may be interfering ie speakers, wireless phones, wireless routers etc.


----------

